# Know any drummers in Qc?



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Alright, well I know its pro'lly a long shot posting a wanted-ad for a drummer in Quebec City on an anglophone guitar forum, but I'll give it a shot.

I'm posting this for a friend of mine who I jam with every now and then. He sings and plays guitar, and has been composing original tunes for a number of years now. He's got a bassist and possibly a second guitarist and he basically needs/wants a drummer to "complete" his songs.

He plays covers of and major influences are Nirvana, Oasis and The Beatles. His originals have all been composed on acoustic guitar and I would say they sound like mix of those 3 bands... I'm not very proficient at classifying music in genres, but I would say its definitely NOT metal.

Right now it would just be to jam, but he does want to record a demo CD of his stuff and of course play some gigs eventually, but there is no schedule for any of this. No previous band experience is required and I think anyone who can keep a beat (more or less) would be considered at this point.

Oh, uh, we're all around 20yrs old and French or English speaking abilities are no-issue as long as you can communicate in one of them, we speak both [Russian could also work, but I would have to be there to translate all the time].

If you're interested, or know anyone who is, please PM me, or otherwise you can email me at [my nick here]@hotmail.com


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Drak...couldn't you get by with a drum machine.....anyhow I am a member of a drum forum that I learned about here....I rebuilt a kit and sure appreciated their help.....anyway they are nice folks, US based with international members.......perhaps if you visit and ask for QC drummers?? site is drumchat
best of luck
Gerry


----------

